
(It’s OK to Be) the Introverted Coder - sebivaduva
https://medium.com/north-code/its-ok-to-be-the-introverted-coder-e25d0fd40526
======
sebivaduva
Coders aren’t the most sociable people out there. Yes, the old “introverted
developer” trope. In the words of researcher Timo Gnambs, “prevalent
stereotypes describe software engineers as socially inept introverts that are
single-mindedly focused on computers"...

